# Another use for your CO2 bottle



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

More than you wanted to know about carbonating water at home and more...Here. :-D

--Nikolay


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Man, if they're going to that much trouble, why not make *beer*????? [smilie=k:


----------

